# Ultralightweight & mixer



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Went to pick up some new knifes and got some ultralightweight and a sheetrock mixer for free. The mixer is badass. Using the lightweight to patch...not tape. Defiantly thinking this mud is junk but we will see!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jantzenmoore said:


> Went to pick up some new knifes and got some ultralightweight and a sheetrock mixer for free. The mixer is badass. Using the lightweight to patch...not tape. Defiantly thinking this mud is junk but we will see!


FREE is always good!:thumbsup:
I have that mixer and works well, But I use battery drills for mixing so it's a bit hard on them!
Rick Hardmans mixers r the best!:thumbup:
Never get that mud over here tho so I can't comment on that!


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

jantzenmoore said:


> Went to pick up some new knifes and got some ultralightweight and a sheetrock mixer for free. The mixer is badass. Using the lightweight to patch...not tape. Defiantly thinking this mud is junk but we will see!


That whip definitely looks badass! What's with the foam? Are you adding soap?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a usg mixer and its the best!!! I can leave my drill on it and the bucket will not fall over. I think it 3 years and i will not change. I have ricks prototype in my shop, I use it as a spare. It works great but it dont stand up ..you have to lean it up on a wall. it cleans up quicker but I only clean my whip one time on each job and thats when I put it in my truck. just put it in water.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought my USG mixer in 2008, and is still going strong. It is harder on my Milwakee drill, but I would rather mix faster and just replace brushes more often. USG compounds really respond well to it(smoother), compared to an old bow tie mixer.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

I've used that mud before-mainly for running thru my banjo and tube, it always turns out really thin and runny.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

It's bubbles for spinning in water. It really does mix faster and better, anything that speeds up the process.


----------

